# Pitbull vs German Shepherd



## heroshepherds (Jan 2, 2017)

I am a new member here. It seems that the number of pitbulls out lose in the streets is increasing at my home town and in many places. My question is, can a good DDR line GSD stand it's ground against these fighting (game) dogs.
Recently one of my clients at work experienced a tragic attack of their well loved dog (mutt). A pitbull came out of nowhere and apparantly was heading towards her little girl (9 years old), she was alone in the front yard with her dog who jumped in to help her, the poor dog had no chance against this pitbull who attacked and destroyed it severely. 
Taking a walk or a run can be dangerous in certain places. Can PPDs also take care of you against these monsters?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

this should be interesting.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This topic will go no where, but down hill and turn into a major argument so I am locking it now. It also has nothing to do with IPO/SchH. 

Sorry OP,

ADMIN Lisa


----------

